# Looking for some good hand calls



## Tbbarber (May 12, 2012)

I have been coyote hunting for about two years now. Started off using hand calls. Just recently bought a fox pro wildfire. Used it over the weekend and was not fully satisfied. Can you guys recommend some good hand calls? I'm in Utah and hunt lots of wide open area.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Several of us make and sell handcalls that are IMO much better than any store bought call and many times they are cheaper as well.

I make them, itzdirty, prairiewolf, weasel we all can help you out.


----------



## Tbbarber (May 12, 2012)

Where can I go to look into these calls more?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon is absolutely correct about the calls from the call makers on this site, they are some of the best calls anywhere..........


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

RH Predator Calls. PM me or Jawbreaker (RH) for more info. He makes some top notch calls hands down!










12 Guage shotgun shell call with brass










Multi piece combo packages with custom knives and lanyards










Swirl colors










Spectra ply










African Springbok antler


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Burrito, what is that knife made out of?


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I just added a few calls to my website at:

http://weaselbrandgamecalls.com/Products.html

I finished up two calls today and shared them on Facebook. Both were gone within minutes.

This one was $50:










This one was $40:










Maybe I should have asked for more? :mrgreen:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Prairiewolf makes some fine calls...


----------



## Tbbarber (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the recommendations guys. I ordered a couple from youngdon. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Sir ! I appreciate it.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey Burrito, what is that knife made out of?
Handle is spectra ply and the blade is stainless.
$50 for the knife and leather sheath OR $110 for complete set up as shown (matching lanyard, 2 calls, and knife)

Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey BB, is Ron jawbreaker? on phf? Just wondering...


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

BurritoBandito said:


> Hey Burrito, what is that knife made out of?
> Handle is spectra ply and the blade is stainless.
> $50 for the knife and leather sheath OR $110 for complete set up as shown (matching lanyard, 2 calls, and knife)


Possibly interested in in the knife in the future, I have yet to go back to work from a broken foot, do you make them yourself? Because I'd be more interested in something with a white and gray handle (snow camo-ish). May be a month before I can offer you cash for one, just letting you know I'm interested and getting any info on the color situation.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Weasel said:


> I just added a few calls to my website at:
> 
> http://weaselbrandgamecalls.com/Products.html
> 
> I finished up two calls today and shared them on Facebook. Both were gone within minutes.


now I'm going to have to start watching Facebook too......


----------

